# HID headlights



## js88699 (Aug 21, 2008)

When I got my 08 Max, it was a leftover on the lot as the 09's had just come in at the time. I bought this particular one as it had most of the stuff I wanted and I got a good deal. (SE pkg, dark blue exterior, black cloth interior, power moon roof) One thing I would of liked was HID headlights. Can the existing headlight be upgraded to the HID? Where would I get it done, prices, etc. Thanks in advance for any leads.


----------



## vvanpoppelen (Nov 6, 2008)

Its pretty simple to do yourself, but if you want to get it done I'm sure any local shop would probably do it. The main problem is legality. You can quite easily hook up a ballast and an HID bulb into your existing headlamp, but it won't be legal. Your car headlamp (reflector/lens) is designed for a specific halogen bulb, and while an HID bulb would work fine in its place, it won't be legal. If you're worried about legality, you need a new reflector/lens setup. This is going to be a decent amount of cash. If you could care less, then all you need is a pair of ballasts, and a pair of bulbs. D2S bulbs are for projector lamps (lens + smooth reflector) and D2R bulbs are for reflector lamps (no lens + contoured reflector). Don't go for high colour-temp. lamps (bluish) -- as cool as you may think these look, they are actually less efficient. Hunt around on the web if you want to find the lowest prices. A kit is going to be $200+, but don't just buy the cheapest one; quality is important.


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

For an HID look, buy some Sylvania Silverstar headlight bulbs. They're about $40-$50 a pair!
They put out a nice, white light output...


----------



## js88699 (Aug 21, 2008)

Not after the look as much as I thought the HID lights would give me better coverage. I live out in a rural area and most of the roads have no street lights. If they are not going to give me better lighting, not worth the money or effort.


----------



## vvanpoppelen (Nov 6, 2008)

It definitely will give you better coverage. HID bulbs are on average 3 times more efficient than a halogen bulb, which means 3 times more light when drawing the same amount of current. Most HID ballasts are 35 watt, but if you are looking for more light there are plenty of 55 watt ballasts as well.


----------



## cherylchristine33 (Mar 1, 2012)

My kind advice is to try it with high quality HID bulbs. Make a try with sparkhid. They have high quality HID bulbs with reasonable rate. Make a try.


----------

